#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: فعال نشدن کاربری با وجود واریز اشتراک

## m.pirouz

با عرض سلام بنده از مشترکین قبل شما میباشم  ازلحاظ نشدن تخفیف که بگذریم  مبلغ 30 هزار تومان  دیشب واریز نمودم ولی متاسفانه کاربری من قعال نشده 

شماره پیگیری :877378 
ش کارت 7404****6395
بانک قوامین
زمان :01:25 1397/06/15
ش خرید : 8429073400

با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mossa2

سلام...من دو روز قبل مبلغ ۳۰تومن واریز کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده 
 کاربری من

----------


## mossa2

سلام...دو روز پی اشتراک رو پرداخت کردم مبلغ ۳۰هزار تومن ولی هنوز فعال نشده.
ش ارجاع.۱۱۴۲۹۲۲۴۸
ش ک۰۸۵۳****
بانک واریز کننده..ملی

----------


## nekooee

سلام دوست عزیز.
اگر آنلاین بپردازید بلافاصله فعال میشه ولی اگر دستی بپردازید هفته ای یکبار کاربران فعال میشن و بسته به روزی که پرداخت کردید حداکثر تا یک هفته ممکنه فعال شدن شما طول بکشه.

----------


## 01000

سلام چرا اشتراک من فعال نشده

----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما انلاین پرداخت کردید؟ اگر آنلاین پرداخت کردید موقع برگشت به سایت خطا خورده که فعال نشدید مشخصات پرداختتون رو برای آقای محمودی با روبرو پیام خصوصی کنید: mahmoodi. در صورتی هم که دستی پرداخت کردید باید فرم پر کنید که در منوی بالای سایت هست. بعد از پر کردن فرم چند روز تا یک هفته فعال شدن شما طول میکشه

----------


## behnamtv15

سلام من دیشب مبلغ 300.000 ریال بصورت آنلاین پرداخت کردم ولی کار بری من فعال نشده در ضمن قبلا هم عضو بودم لطفا برسی کنید
شماره پیگیری 725832
23/8/97

----------


## Mohammad o

سلام دو روز پیش میخواستم هزینه اشتراک جدید رو پرداخت کنم ولی اشتباهی هزینه تمدید رو به صورت انلاین پرداخت کردم یعنی بجای 30تومن20تومن پرداخت کردم حالا مابقی رو چطور باید پرداخت کنم و شماره کارتی که پرداخت کردم 2014بودو تاریخ 7 اذر 97ساعت هشت و رب لطفاً راهنمایی کنید تو رو خدا راهنمایی کنید هیچ کس پاسخگو نیست

----------


## sina_simin

سلام بنده دو روز پیش مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومان به شماره کارت موجود در سایت واریز نمودم، ولی هنوز اشتراک من فعال نگردیده.
شماره کارت 7839********6037
تاریخ 1397/09/10
ساعت 20:07
شماره پیگیری:336670
لطفا پیگیری فرمایید.

----------


## Service Manual

> سلام بنده دو روز پیش مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومان به شماره کارت موجود در سایت واریز نمودم، ولی هنوز اشتراک من فعال نگردیده.
> شماره کارت 7839********6037
> تاریخ 1397/09/10
> ساعت 20:07
> شماره پیگیری:336670
> لطفا پیگیری فرمایید.


درود بر شما

باید آنلاین پرداخت می کردید تا کاربرتون همون لحظه و پس از پرداخت فعال بشه ، چون آنلاین نبوده حدود یک هفته طول میکشه تا کاربریتون فعال بشه ، حتما از قسمت بالای انجمن ثبت فیش بانکی رو بزنید و فرم رو تکمیل کنید .

----------


## sina_simin

سلام لینک قسمت انلاین غیر فعال بود، در ضمن گفته شد بود که تا ۴۸ ساعت فعال میشه.
و بنده به صورت فوری به قسمت تعمیرات ال ای دی نیاز دارم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز آنلاین به صورت فوری پرداخت میشه. لینک پرداخت انلاین غیرفعال نیست. غیر آنلاین ممکنه تا یک هفته زمان بر باشه فعال شدن شما. باز هم شما مشخصات پرداخت خودتون رو به برای من پیام خصوصی کنید که بررسی کنم  شاید بتونم زودتر فعالتون کنم.

----------


## Mohsen.ny

سلام
من‌آنلاین واریز کاربری انجام دادم
۳۰۰۰۰تومان
 اما مطالب رو باز نمیکنه و میگه شما کاربر عادی هستی و باید هزینه بپردازی

----------


## K-E-M

سلام  عضویت با اینکه انلاین پرداخت شد فعال نشد   k-e-m

----------


## mehdi4751629

با درود فراوان
شماره پیگیری:825538
ساعت واریز:16:20 
تاریخ واریز:15/09/1397
شماره بازیابی:834016825538
4 رقم شماره کارت:7147
تشکر میکنم از اینکه اشتراک بنده را فعال نمایید

----------


## washdel

م
با سلام و احترام با وجود واریز شدن مبلغ حساب vip فعال نیست
مبلغ تراکنش : 300,000- ﷼
زمان تراکنش : آذر 13, 1397 , 13:31:48
کد شعبه : مرکزشتاب ( 8888 )
کد کاربر : INTERNET
شماره پیگیری : 59083689
توضیحات : مرکز شاپرک0_083689

----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما به بنده پیام خصوصی هم زده بودید که پاسخ دادم فعال هستید

----------


## irman90

سلام من الان چندین ماه هستش که فعال نشده، چندبار هم جهت پیگیری به اقای محموی و بقیه بخشها مشخصات ارسال کردم ولی هیچی رسیدگی نشد.  احسان اعتصام.  Irman90

----------


## عباس مهدی

با سلام عباس مهدی هستم امروز 15.25 دقیقه 30 تمن واریز کردم بصورت انلاین فرم تکمیلی رو هم کامل کردم لطفا کاربری بنده رو فعال نمایید. ممنون

----------


## nekooee

سلام
کاربری شما فعال است. رنگ کاربریتان هم سبز شده. پرداخت آنلاین اتوماتیک فعال میشه.

----------


## electerical

باسلام .
دیشب بصورت پرداخت آنلاین حق اشتراک پرداخت کردم . قبلا ۳۵ و دیشب ۲۰ ولی هنوز حساب کاربری من فعال نشده . لطفا پیگیری کنید . نیاز به چند تا مطلب مهم دارم . بازم تشگر از زحمات شما

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## amiric

> باسلام .
> دیشب بصورت پرداخت آنلاین حق اشتراک پرداخت کردم . قبلا ۳۵ و دیشب ۲۰ ولی هنوز حساب کاربری من فعال نشده . لطفا پیگیری کنید . نیاز به چند تا مطلب مهم دارم . بازم تشگر از زحمات شما


سلام
یوذر شما فعال است

----------


## rezadoost

سلام دیشب حق اشتراک یکساله رو پرداخت گردم ولی هنوز اشتراکم فعال نشده

----------


## nekooee

الان که فعال هستید

----------


## uranuse2

سلام من چرا به بخش vip2 دسترسی ندارم؟ یوزم که فعال شده.

----------


## nekooee

سلام خودتون میگید اون بخش VIP2. شما VIP هستید. اگر تو سایت یک سرچ ساده میزدین این سوال 100 بار شخصا جواب دادم. حداقل 200 ارسال باید داشته باشید و فعالیت مستمر تا اون بخش برای شما فعال بشه.

----------


## uranuse2

> سلام خودتون میگید اون بخش VIP2. شما VIP هستید. اگر تو سایت یک سرچ ساده میزدین این سوال 100 بار شخصا جواب دادم. حداقل 200 ارسال باید داشته باشید و فعالیت مستمر تا اون بخش برای شما فعال بشه.



"با عضویت ویژه می توانید به بخش های تخصصی انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران دسترسی داشته باشید"
 من وقتی این متن به صورت یه پاپ آپ برا میاد خب فکر میکنم با پرداخت اشتراک به کل انجمن دیگه دسترسی دارم.  خب شما چرا این موضوع رو زمان خرید اشتراک نمیگین؟ احتمالا خیلی ها مثل من زمان خرید ندونن و شاید در این صورت نخوان اشتراک رو بخرن، این کار شما اصلا صحیح نیست.

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز هر کسی کوچکترین اطلاعاتی در باره انجمن ها داشته باشه میدونه VIP با VIP2 فرق داره و اکثر انجمن ها گروه های کاربری در سطوح مختلف دارند. البته در انجمن بارها این بحث پرسیده شده و اگر قبل از خرید فقط یک لحظه قوانین انجمن را مطالعه کنید متوجه میشین.
ما نمی تونیم برای خرید این رو بنویسیم چون این بخش پولی نیست که برای خرید نوشته بشه
شما حتی بعد از مواجه شدن با این مشکل قبل از اینکه بخش قوانین یا نظرات رو بخونید و یا به سادگی سرچ کنید اول پست زدید! باید دقت بیشتری داشته باشین.

----------


## uranuse2

> ما نمی تونیم برای خرید این رو بنویسیم چون این بخش پولی نیست که برای خرید نوشته بشه.


میتونید زمان خرید بنویسید بخش vip2 شامل این پرداخت نمیشه که اگه کسی بخاطر اون خواست بخره ضرر نکنه. در ضمن کسی که تعمیرکار حرفه ای باشه نیازی آنچنانی به فروم نداره ولی کسایی مثل من که تازه کار هست به امید مطالب و دانلود فایل های مورد نیاز اشتراک میگیرن، که شما اینو با استفاده از vip2 ازشون سلب کردین.

خب من همین الان رفتم قوانین رو هم خوندم توی این تاپیک و حرفی از vip و vip2 توش نیود.


قوانین

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام 
بخش Vip2 بخش تشویقی هست برای کاربران که فقط استفاده کننده نباشند
در بخش قوانین اطلاعات کامل نوشته شده و بخش vip2 حتی رنگش متفاوت هست که کاربر متوجه بشه 
بیشتر کاربرانی که فعالیت دارند در انجمن و ارسالات زیادی دارند نه تنها کاربری vip2 براشون فعال هست بلکه دیگه نیازی به پرداخت عضویت ندارند

----------


## nekooee

> میتونید زمان خرید بنویسید بخش vip2 شامل این پرداخت نمیشه که اگه کسی بخاطر اون خواست بخره ضرر نکنه. در ضمن کسی که تعمیرکار حرفه ای باشه نیازی آنچنانی به فروم نداره ولی کسایی مثل من که تازه کار هست به امید مطالب و دانلود فایل های مورد نیاز اشتراک میگیرن، که شما اینو با استفاده از vip2 ازشون سلب کردین.
> 
> خب من همین الان رفتم قوانین رو هم خوندم توی این تاپیک و حرفی از vip و vip2 توش نیود.
> 
> 
> قوانین



نیاز نیست حرفه ای باشید. حتی سوال پرسیدن هم جزء ارسالات شما حساب میشه! ولی قطعا چیزهایی هست که بلد باشین و به دیگران کمک کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pejman1368

سلام دوستان بنده با وجود پرادخت ۳۰ هزار تومان به جای ۲۰ هزار تومان ،چون از مشترکین قدیم بودم هنوز اجازه دانلود ندارم لطفا پیگیری فرمایید

----------


## mirzai

سلام
من‌آنلاین واریز کاربری انجام دادم
۳۰۰۰۰تومان
 اما مطالب رو باز نمیکنه و میگه شما کاربر عادی هستی و باید هزینه بپردازی

----------


## Aliesf

سلام . 
من هم.دیشب از طریق سایت حق عضویت واریز کردم . اما فعال نشد . 
ممنون میشم پیگیری کنید .

----------


## tabanafraz

سلام من هم حق عضویت هر از چند گاهی پرداخت میکنم اما همیشه یه کاربر عادی محسوب شدم لطفا پیگیری نمایید.

----------


## blacknaki

سلام     من در تاریخ ۹۸/۵/۱۱ مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومان بصورت اینترنتی با شماره تراکنش ۱۷۳۵۱۲۰۵۰۳ واریز کردم ولی متاسفانه هنوز دسترسی به تجربیات و حتی گاهی دسترسی به مضوعات هم ندارم لطفا پیگیری بفرمایید با تشکر

----------


## MOHAMMADTK13

سلام من همین الان سی تومن انلاین پرداخت کردم و مبلغ از حسابم کم شده.شماره پیگیری
712536406685

----------


## nekooee

کاربری شما فعال هست. احتمالا خواستید وارد بخش قرمز بشید که مخصوص کاربران vip2 هست

----------


## dj0123

با سلام و احترام 
بنده کمتر از یک ماه میشه 30 هزار تومان بابت حق عضویت پرداخت کردم اما الان نمیتونم قسمت پنهان مطالب رو بعد از کلیک روی تشکر ببینم لطفا سریعتر پیگیری بشه تشکر

----------


## عباس مهدی

با درود فراوان.
بنده مشترک قدیمی هستم که الان با واریز انلاین درخواست تمدید اشتراک رو دارم ولی با اینکه هزینه پرداخت شده و صفحه پرداخت نمایان شد اخطار کد 101 میده.در ضمن بنده نتونستم پیام خصوصی بدهم.لطفا پیگیری می کنین.
ممنون

----------


## tahaali9095

> با درود فراوان.
> بنده مشترک قدیمی هستم که الان با واریز انلاین درخواست تمدید اشتراک رو دارم ولی با اینکه هزینه پرداخت شده و صفحه پرداخت نمایان شد اخطار کد 101 میده.در ضمن بنده نتونستم پیام خصوصی بدهم.لطفا پیگیری می کنین.
> ممنون


با سلام
رنگ کاربری شما سبز پس فعال شدید جناب عباس مهدی

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## h.r.s

باسلام من حدود سه هفته پیش مبلغ 20000تومان واریز کردم ولی هنوز کاربری من فعال نشده شماره کارت به کارت به آقای محمودی9044........6219بانک سامان

----------


## ehsanrg

سلام 
کاربری ehsanrg
با وجود ثبت فیش و واریز وجه به حساب زکریا محمودی همچنان کاربری غیر فعال میباشد
لطفا یا فعال کنید یا وجه رو برگردونید

----------


## heidarimokri

با وجود ثبت فیش و واریز وجه به حساب زکریا محمودی همچنان کاربری غیر فعال میباشد
لطفا یا فعال کنید یا وجه رو برگردونید

----------


## shomidella

سلام خدمت دوستان بنده هم آنلاین واریز کردم هنوز اشتراکم فعال نشده خواهشا رسیدگی کنین ۰۶۹۱********۶۰۳۷

----------


## 001357

سلام حق اشتراك ساليانه را پرداخت كردم براي ورود به اين سايت كار ديگري بايد انجام بدم
http://forum.irantk2.com/
سيستم اين پيغام را ميدهد
*شما نمیتوانید وارد سایت شوید ! دسترسی شما به سایت به دلیل زیر قطع شده است :*
ثبت نام با ایدی فقط عدد-نامناسب
*پایان مدت محرومیت شما :* هرگز

كسي نيست جواب بده

----------


## 001357

كسي نيست جواب بده

----------


## afrosh

من هم فقط صفحه اول را  استفاده کنم.  لطفا مدیران محترم فعال کنید.

----------


## afrosh

من هر موضوعی را فقط صفحه ۱ را می توانم محتوا را ببینم به صفحه ۲ می روم پیغام ثبت نام می آد با اینکه لوگین هستم.

----------


## ali m.g

> من هر موضوعی را فقط صفحه ۱ را می توانم محتوا را ببینم به صفحه ۲ می روم پیغام ثبت نام می آد با اینکه لوگین هستم.


*

دوستان به آقای نکویی پیام بدین درست میشه . مشخصه هیچ مشکلی تو نوع و فعالیتتون نیست
*

----------


## afrosh

چه جوری و کجا هستند آقای نکوهی؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غزال

> من هر موضوعی را فقط صفحه ۱ را می توانم محتوا را ببینم به صفحه ۲ می روم پیغام ثبت نام می آد با اینکه لوگین هستم.


درود

باید یکبار وارد تاپیک ثبت نام شوید و خارج شوید .
احتمالا وارد نمیشی که با این مشکل مواجه شدی .

سپاس

----------


## afrosh

> درود
> 
> باید یکبار وارد تاپیک ثبت نام شوید و خارج شوید .
> احتمالا وارد نمیشی که با این مشکل مواجه شدی .
> 
> سپاس


خیلی سپاسگذارم.

----------


## بهنام بهناز

باسلام من مبلغ 30 هزار تومان رو آنلان پرداخت کردم ولی کاربری من فعال نشد باید چکار کنم به شماره فاکتور15863880906

----------


## alikarimi137

سلام من مبلغ ۳۰هزارتومان واریز کردم ولی هنوز وصل نشده.لطفا پیگیری کنید عجله دارم باید به سایت دسترسی پیدا کنم.ممنون

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام من مبلغ ۳۰هزارتومان واریز کردم ولی هنوز وصل نشده.لطفا پیگیری کنید عجله دارم باید به سایت دسترسی پیدا کنم.ممنون


سلام 
کاربری شما فعال و عضو VIPهستید و به مطالب انجمن دسترسی دارید

----------


## Mahan.rayane

سلام من حق عضویت رو آنلاین پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز اشتراکم فعال نشده

----------


## mashkany

با سلام مجدد من ازدیروز همچنان منتظرم تا کاربریم فعال بشه.واقعا به یک فایل فلش احتیاج دارم.شماره مرجع 124284720825شماره پیگیری 115010چهاررقم اخر کارتم 5444

----------


## mashkany

لطفارسیدگی کنید من چندروزه که حق اشتراک روبه صورت انلاین پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز موفق نشد که به قسمتهای فایلهای پروگرام دست پیداکنم کارت ملت شماره اخر کارت ۵۴۴۴حق اشتراک ۳۰تومان پرداخت شد.خواهش میکنم رسیدگی کنید

----------


## nekooee

> لطفارسیدگی کنید من چندروزه که حق اشتراک روبه صورت انلاین پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز موفق نشد که به قسمتهای فایلهای پروگرام دست پیداکنم کارت ملت شماره اخر کارت ۵۴۴۴حق اشتراک ۳۰تومان پرداخت شد.خواهش میکنم رسیدگی کنید



سلام
فعالتون کردم.
این تاپیک رو میبندم. دوستان لطفا فقط از طریق بخش ارتباط با ما در بالای سایت پیگیر مسائل مالی باشی. همچنین تاریخ پرداخت، چهار رقم آخر شماره کارت و نام کاربری هر سه رو باید برای من ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## nekooee

> چه جوری و کجا هستند آقای نکوهی؟


شعر به این مشهوری سعدی که میگه "سعدیا مرد نکونام نمیرد هرگز ، مرده آن است که نامش به نکویی نبرند"  را نشنیدین تا حالا؟ پس چجوری نکویی رو مینویسید نکوهی؟ لطفا در فرهنگ لغت یک سرچ بکنید ببینید اصلا کلمه نکوهی ما داریم؟ معنیش چیه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

